# HGH - Which brand is your favorite?



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

Somebody may say that HGH is HGH so brand doesn't matter, the nature of the question is a bit deeper and wider and could address many other aspects beyond real or fake HGH. Also work is a bit slow and feel bored.....

I've been running HGH for 7 months now, so far I have run:

- Norditropin (real). The Nordilet pens are the best in my opinion and my favourite. They are very easy to use, they come already reconstituted, ready to use (you only need the Novofine needles, I use the 32G needle) and have the added bonus that once you have used them for the first time you can store them at room temperature for three weeks, I think this is great especially if you have a job that require a lot of travelling abroad.

- Lilly (real). I only bought the cartridge from Lilly, several of them. It took me a while to "master" the reconstitution part, in the instructions leaflet it suggests to push the plunger down to inject the water into the powder three times. One is enough! Also push VERY SLOWLY! Three times puts air in the cartridge and may ruin the HGH, same is if you push the plunger too fast/stronmgly. Sometimes it would sting at the injection site, not really pain just a bit of sting and mostly towards the end of the cartridge life (at week 3, injecting back then 3iu per day). It always made me wonder but overall this was great HGH (sides and body comp results wise)

- Pharmacom. I might have gotten a bad batch but this was sh*t, redness, stings and bumps that would take 48h to go away. Sign of impurity I think.

- Riptropin....not completely sure how this was as unfortunately I could not run the full box (100iu) due to a "complicated" storage issue but at least I wasn't getting any redness or any other sort of reaction sign of impurity like with Pharmacom.... I have another batch of this and will run it next month.

- Ansomone, running this now. I think its good, however HGH should be HGH independently so should make no difference the brand no? however I find Ansomone to be ...lighter...than Nordilet and Lilly. The sides at 4iu / 5iu day are more subtle than with the western pharma, in my opinion. I hope it's not due to being underdosed? That said I'm experiencing continous improvements in body comp and recovery. So at the end thumbs up for Ansomone!

So my favorite so far, of those I tried, is Nordilet. Ah, I never got too much water retention from any of them, but that is perhaps because of the relatively low dose


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Only ever used hyge (originals) sufficiently, and happy with them. But have nothing to compare to. Used diamondtropin about a year ago for about 2 weeks lol.


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

NMDix said:


> Only ever used hyge (originals) sufficiently, and happy with them. But have nothing to compare to. Used diamondtropin about a year ago for about 2 weeks lol.


 I'm thinking to try Hyge (once I feel comfortable with the source), have read quite a few posts about terrible carpal tunnel symptoms, joints pain and bloating?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

larus said:


> I'm thinking to try Hyge (once I feel comfortable with the source), have read quite a few posts about terrible carpal tunnel symptoms, joints pain and bloating?


 None of the above for me mate


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I only use pharma now myself, my rating goes as

nutropin 30iu from uk pharmacy

nordiliet 30iu pens and Lilly 72iu kits both as good as each other and I would use any of the above 3 happily I'd just pick the cheapest at the time

ansomone 40iu kits the only Chinese hgh I'd use at the min as I find the others a mine field


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Used 3 which I rate. Nordtoprin, Ansamone and hyges is you get a decent batch. Pharma is preferable if you have the cash!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Been using Hyge for over a year now, tried Pfizer pens in between and noticed zero difference in sides or results. Hyge for the win, its brilliant stuff but only if you get the originals - "Hygene" on the box, green tops etc


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Been using Hyge for over a year now, tried Pfizer pens in between and noticed zero difference in sides or results. Hyge for the win, its brilliant stuff but only if you get the originals - "Hygene" on the box, green tops etc


 I would like to try some Hyge just its so confusing green top, black top yellow top and also it seems there are so many counterfeits including of counterfeits of counterfeits!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

larus said:


> I would like to try some Hyge just its so confusing green top, black top yellow top and also it seems there are so many counterfeits including of counterfeits of counterfeits!


 I'll post some pics of some legit stuff mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's the legit stuff I use mate.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Hyge black tops for me, best bang for the buck at the moment


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Have used ansomone for 3 months 5iu per day. Only side was cts hands and feet swell a little. Switched to some proper uk pharmacy gh while I could get it at 4.5iu per day. Nutropin no cts at all! No sides at all! Strange! I knew it's legit has the prescription sticker on the box. But noticed nails hair was growing rapid! And weight was dropping.


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

Etoboss said:


> Have used ansomone for 3 months 5iu per day. Only side was cts hands and feet swell a little. Switched to some proper uk pharmacy gh while I could get it at 4.5iu per day. Nutropin no cts at all! No sides at all! Strange! I knew it's legit has the prescription sticker on the box. But noticed nails hair was growing rapid! And weight was dropping.


 one element to consider is that though there are some common sides from gh, first they vary from person to person and the degree of the sides might also be affected somehow by what goes on in our "life" and how our body responds. For example right after I started gh I felt always extremely sleepy very tough to wake up and sleepy throughout the day. I read it's a common side. I don't have that side anymore. Is it because my thyroid adjusted and now produces more t4? or is it because I started gh right after my first cycle when I was doing PCT...perhaps I felt like that because my test level was very low and as it recovered then I was fine. Either way tough to say I got that side from ...say lilly gh...and not from ansomone. at the end gh is gh. By the same token I could say the same for CTS...was it lilly, was it because in March I went from 3 to 4 iu? or only because in March I was doing for fun a s**t load of Olympic lifting? I guess this is something to think about

experience will likely teach us that and how to interpret sides better I have been on GH only for 7 months


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

larus said:


> one element to consider is that though there are some common sides from gh, first they vary from person to person and the degree of the sides might also be affected somehow by what goes on in our "life" and how our body responds. For example right after I started gh I felt always extremely sleepy very tough to wake up and sleepy throughout the day. I read it's a common side. I don't have that side anymore. Is it because my thyroid adjusted and now produces more t4? or is it because I started gh right after my first cycle when I was doing PCT...perhaps I felt like that because my test level was very low and as it recovered then I was fine. Either way tough to say I got that side from ...say lilly gh...and not from ansomone. at the end gh is gh. By the same token I could say the same for CTS...was it lilly, was it because in March I went from 3 to 4 iu? or only because in March I was doing for fun a s**t load of Olympic lifting? I guess this is something to think about
> 
> experience will likely teach us that and how to interpret sides better I have been on GH only for 7 months


 ah and forgot to mention the placebo effect ...after reading your post on ansomone sides I feel discomfort in my wrists....CTS...or maybe it's because I just did lots of biceps...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

side effects are a sign your taking to much GH they should not be used as proof to if you have genuine or fake....

i have used GH on and off for over a decade and now unless i take a large amount i get pretty much zero sides and believe me my Pharma GH is as real as it can be......

as for the original question NutropinAQ is the best i have used, followed closely behind by Saizon/Humatrope/Genotropin........


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> side effects are a sign your taking to much GH they should not be used as proof to if you have genuine or fake....
> 
> i have used GH on and off for over a decade and now unless i take a large amount i get pretty much zero sides and believe me my Pharma GH is as real as it can be......
> 
> as for the original question NutropinAQ is the best i have used, followed closely behind by Saizon/Humatrope/Genotropin........


 yes in a way that is what I was referring to, we attribute to gh something that -unless you are taking high doses or God knows what - has instead little to do with it. I felt pretty sleepy again now in July, right after I started my second PCT. I felt the same as earlier this year in January when I started HGH which coincided also with my first PCT. Clearly the sleepiness wasn't a gh side in my case it was just low Test! but I thought it was bc was reading everywhere online that it is a common side. I already feel fine now as I felt fine in March once my natural T recovered.

But I could not know initially as it was my first time for everything AAS and afterwards HGH, I think internet is a great thing as a source of info but needs to be complemented by experience. it also helps to keep things simple at the beginning so to know how your body responds to each compound we take whether aas pct or gh.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pre mixed saizen, humatrope, nordtropin and omnitrope where all good, if I had a preference I would choose the pre mixed saizen.

Hygene hygetropin for Chinese.


----------

